# Turkey Choke/Ammo Combo



## wiginton (Apr 18, 2000)

I know it's probably early to post this thread, but Turkey applications will be accepted starting January 1, 2009. Just wondering what everyone's favorite Turkey Choke/Ammo Combo is. Mine is a Comp-n-Choke XXX-Full Choke Tube on a Mossberg 9200, shooting Winchester Supreme High Velocity #5 Turkey Load. Starting to get the itch since my deer season is done.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Rhino Turkey tube with Hevi-13 #6 from my 870. very tight pattern at 40yards.

J-


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

For turkeys I am shooting...

Wright's Turkey Choke #3 (exit diameter .650):

http://allaboutshooting.com/product_info.php?products_id=50

3-1/2" Winchester Supreme Xtended Range #5 load:

http://www.winchester.com/products/catalog/shotdetail.aspx?symbol=STXS12L5&bn=16&use=16

26" L.H. Benelli SBE II:

http://www.benelliusa.com/firearms/sbe2.tpl

It tears a hole in the target at 30 yards. Great pattern at 40 yards. I would feel comfortable in open country reaching out and touching a tom at 45 yards with it. Anything longer than that and I just don't trust myself.

BTW, you might contact Clark Bush (allaboutshooting.com) with any specific questions or suggestions. He has experience with lots of shotguns, loads, and choke combinations.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Remington 870 20 Guage Knoxx op Tactical Stock 
Pure Gold .555 Hevi 13 #6s (Pre 2007 loadings)


Team Bells

Good advice on Clark Bush, I have exchanged numerous PMs with him on other forums, little narrow minded in some aspects, but a wealth of information nonetheless.


----------



## wiginton (Apr 18, 2000)

Team Bells,

I like the idea of a .650 constriction that Wright's sell. My Comp-n-Choke is a .665 constriction, but the combo I am using has not let me down. I might think about switching to the Wright's. Seems to me you might be able to shoot 50 yards with it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

wiginton said:


> Team Bells,
> 
> I like the idea of a .650 constriction that Wright's sell. My Comp-n-Choke is a .665 constriction, but the combo I am using has not let me down. I might think about switching to the Wright's. Seems to me you might be able to shoot 50 yards with it.


 Tighter constriction does not always mean tighter patterns. Numerous variable play into this, choke design ie porting, internal geometry etc etc Bore Diameter, barrel length and most importantly shell. 



An example would be the old white hevi load from environmetal, they preffered to be choked down to the 650 or 643 constriction. Whereas the newer hevi bronze loads in 2oz and 2.25 prefer a more open choke diameter such as 665. 

Contrary to popular belief one 665 choke is not identical to another 665 choke. Some of the mass produced chokes from large big name companies pail in comparison to some of the chokes from smaller companies. The smaller companies spend much more time designing there choke to obtain optimum performance whereas the larger companies produce a more generic choke to throw decent patterns with a wide variety of loads to somewhat satisfy a larger group of consumers.


----------



## wiginton (Apr 18, 2000)

Dedgoose,

I should probably then stay with the combo I am using now, instead of wasting $$ hoping the .650 Wright might provide a 50 yard shot? I understand what you are saying about all the variables involved, i.e my Comp-n-Choke is ported, whereas the Wright's is not. My combo has not let me down, so I'll probably stick with it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Comp n choke is a fine choke, the only downfall is the recommendation of no hevi. I shoot a kicks from time to time in an x2 and shoot hevi with no problems(boswell owns both companies) You can however shoot Win Ext Range in a C N C and Kicks. The only downfall is the performance of those shells has declined since the formula change from the Regular Extended Range to the Elite Extended range. 

If you are looking to buy a new choke I would recommend either Pure Gold or Indian Creek. Both companies customer service is top notch and they allow you to exchange a diameter for another ifyou are not satified with the results. The owners of both companies are also willing to sit down on the phone and discuss your gun, shells and what you want from your patterns. Best of luck


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Primos 870 choke, with Federal 3 1/2" control flight with #5 shots.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Browning Gold with fixed 2.5 power scope

Jellyhead with 3" Hevi #5s does the job nicely for my setup.


----------

